# Displayport better txt and colours than hdmi?



## johnspack (Jun 30, 2017)

My eyes are going on me...  I have to get cataract operations on both.  I can barely see right now.  I just replaced my hdmi cable with a displayport,  and after as usual setting dynamic output range to full,  I suddenly noticed I could see text more clearly,  black and whites appear more dominant.  Am I just seeing things through cataract clotted eyes,  or do I actually see better detail with dp?  Sorry,  going blind,  and I just found out it will take over a month just to get to see my family doctor about this...  don't come up here for our medical,  you'll die...  so I'm bored and just wondering....

Okay,  I guess it's just because I'm going blind.  I could swear things are more crisp with dp though.....

I shouldn't of said colours,  but black and whites.  They are more prominent with the dp connection.  Weird?  Oh and we spell colours....  happy 150th Canada!


----------



## Steevo (Jun 30, 2017)

Should be exactly the same unless you are running something beyond the bandwidth capabilities of HDMI, which is higher than 4K 60Hz


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jun 30, 2017)

HDMI can handle everything your monitor can handle so it's all in your head.

Maybe you managed to turn the refresh rate up?  Specs say it should be able to do up to 76 Hz.  HDMI could have handled that too so...

DPI settings in the computer could have been changed too.  New interface usually means Windows defaults everything.


----------



## johnspack (Jun 30, 2017)

Don't think it's that.  All text just suddenly looks clearer.  I dunno.  And I can do 76?  I'll have to check this out.....
Oh not when using dsr,  which I need for rise of flight.

I should mention I set "output dynamic range" to full.  On hdmi it didn't seem to make much difference,  on dp it did.
Edit:  just remember,  I'm a blind guy waiting a month for cataract operations,  so I may just be seeing things...  but I'm pretty sure of it.  Even typing this is easier.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jun 30, 2017)

Dp does have some advantages


----------



## pigulici (Jun 30, 2017)

As text and colors, both can transport the same , the bandwidth it is enough, but yes , you can see a difference because of video driver, it is how well was coded the vga driver...


----------



## R-T-B (Jun 30, 2017)

pigulici said:


> As text and colors, both can transport the same , the bandwidth it is enough, but yes , you can see a difference because of video driver, it is how well was coded the vga driver...



I'm reasonably certain the video drivers code quality has nothing to do with this.


----------



## AsRock (Jun 30, 2017)

FordGT90Concept said:


> HDMI can handle everything your monitor can handle so it's all in your head.
> 
> Maybe you managed to turn the refresh rate up?  Specs say it should be able to do up to 76 Hz.  HDMI could have handled that too so...
> 
> DPI settings in the computer could have been changed too.  New interface usually means Windows defaults everything.



Some thing on the lines i was thinking, maybe clear type defaulted or some thing or even DPI scaling was different.

https://www.isunshare.com/windows-10/turn-off-or-on-clear-type-text-in-windows-10.html


----------



## Bill_Bright (Jun 30, 2017)

Assuming 1920x1080, the native resolution of the ASUS VS278Q listed in your specs, the image displayed should be exactly the same whether using HDMI or DP.

The first thing I would do if the HDMI display is not equal to DP is replace the HDMI cable with a quality cable. They are not created equal. If still poor, I would try the monitor on different computer.


----------



## Papahyooie (Jun 30, 2017)

If two HDMI cables support the same specification, they are identical. Don't spend money on gold plated connectors and all that crap. It's a digital stream. You either have 100% of the possible quality, or no picture at all. Not like analog cables, where signal can degrade if your connections aren't good (which is why they used to sell gold plated analogue connectors.) 

I'd be more inclined to believe it was either you didn't have your resolution set to your monitor's native resolution before, and it is now... Or a reset of image quality settings, cleatType, etc happened when you switched, as mentioned by others.


----------



## commission3r (Jun 30, 2017)

you're not seeing things!
dp is much better than hdmi
1st thing i noticed 2 years ago and havent looked back


----------



## Bill_Bright (Jun 30, 2017)

Papahyooie said:


> If two HDMI cables support the same specification, they are identical.


This assumes the cables really do support the published standards, and the cables are in perfect condition. I never assume a cable is good. They are easily damaged, gummed up with grime, and certainly not all manufacturers produce cables of the same quality. 

I agree there is no need to buy the most expensive cables out there, but I sure would try another cable before assuming the monitor or graphics solution are faulty. 

And for the record, if real gold, that is good. Not because it offers better conductivity, but because gold does not tarnish/corrode. 


commission3r said:


> you're not seeing things!
> dp is much better than hdmi


That depends on the resolution. DP and HDMI are otherwise equal. At least in terms of video "quality".


----------



## erocker (Jun 30, 2017)

Maybe the HDMI cable was just not very good. I've had the same experience when switching over from some cheap HDMI cable to a DVI cable at work.


----------



## Sasqui (Jun 30, 2017)

johnspack said:


> I shouldn't of said colours, but black and whites. They are more prominent with the dp connection. Weird? Oh and we spell colours.... happy 150th Canada!



It sure sounds like something to do with contrast ratio.  Any chance you can take a photo with HDMI vs. DP?

Sorry about your eyes, that's quite an area you're in


----------



## Gasaraki (Jun 30, 2017)

johnspack said:


> My eyes are going on me...  I have to get cataract operations on both.  I can barely see right now.  I just replaced my hdmi cable with a displayport,  and after as usual setting dynamic output range to full,  I suddenly noticed I could see text more clearly,  black and whites appear more dominant.  Am I just seeing things through cataract clotted eyes,  or do I actually see better detail with dp?  Sorry,  going blind,  and I just found out it will take over a month just to get to see my family doctor about this...  don't come up here for our medical,  you'll die...  so I'm bored and just wondering....
> 
> Okay,  I guess it's just because I'm going blind.  I could swear things are more crisp with dp though.....
> 
> I shouldn't of said colours,  but black and whites.  They are more prominent with the dp connection.  Weird?  Oh and we spell colours....  happy 150th Canada!



No no difference since both are digital. However, there could be a difference between refresh rates and color production between the two. DisplayPort can generally carry more data so it could be running a faster refresh (30 vs 60Hz) for your monitor or carry deeper colors (4:4:4)


----------



## biffzinker (Jun 30, 2017)

Something to do with the card/drivers detecting the screen as a monitor on DisplayPort vs being detected on HDMI as a TV? Had it happen with a past Samsung monitor when plugged into a HDMI port on either Nvidia or AMD card. Resulted in limited color range, and scaling issues for me.



johnspack said:


> My eyes are going on me... I have to get cataract operations on both. I can barely see right now.


Without any corrective eye wear I'm pretty much blind myself, especially with my left eye being the worst.


----------



## Papahyooie (Jun 30, 2017)

Bill_Bright said:


> This assumes the cables really do support the published standards, and the cables are in perfect condition. I never assume a cable is good. They are easily damaged, gummed up with grime, and certainly not all manufacturers produce cables of the same quality.
> 
> I agree there is no need to buy the most expensive cables out there, but I sure would try another cable before assuming the monitor or graphics solution are faulty.
> 
> ...



Right, my statement assumes they're the same standard. Not to say you SHOULD assume they're same, simply that my statement is only valid if that is true. And yes, more premium cables are often more durable. Just saying they don't add anything to the picture quality. 

I've never had a cable, HDMI or otherwise, corrode if kept inside. And I live in Arkansas so it isn't for lack of humidity. I mean, I've got probably 20 year old VGA cables lying around in boxes. Now with analog cables like that, I could definitely see that a very thin layer of oxidation (as opposed to an all -out rusted-through mess) could indeed degrade image quality. But that goes back to HDMI not being analogue. It's either 100% or nothing. 

I'm not arguing with you, I agree with everything you said. I just know that probably thousands of people are scammed into buying $80, 2 meter Monster cables every day. And snake oil makes me angry lol.


----------



## Vya Domus (Jun 30, 2017)

It might change the color format in the video driver when you switch between the 2 , that's the only way it can show a difference.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jun 30, 2017)

I had a similar issue back about 4-5 years ago now. DVI to HDMI  one of my Samsung monitors had much better picture quality with DVI than it did with HDMI it came down at the time to AMD drivers and how they handled HDMI. Could be a similar situation here.


----------



## Bill_Bright (Jun 30, 2017)

Papahyooie said:


> Right, my statement assumes they're the same standard.


Just to clarify, I am not talking about what the package says (though that does indeed matter). I am saying many cables are simply cheaply made, with poor soldering techniques, poor quality control, and lousy insulation and shielding, poor pin alignment, etc. So not all cables are made equal, even if the label says they conform to the same standards. And I am saying cables can be abused and damaged.


Papahyooie said:


> And yes, more premium cables are often more durable. Just saying they don't add anything to the picture quality.


Oh but they can is my point. This is especially true as the cable length increases. I am not suggesting the picture will turn fuzzy or the colors will fade (because digital is digital). But stability issues, missing information, and control information can be affected with a degraded signal. 


Papahyooie said:


> I've never had a cable, HDMI or otherwise, corrode if kept inside.
> Now with analog cables like that, I could definitely see that a very thin layer of oxidation


Analog has nothing to do with it. It is all about the contact materials (metal or metal alloys used), and how they were handled. How they are handled is important. Skin oils, for example, is corrosive and can promote corrosion on aluminum, copper, tin and more. And skin oils are sticky so it can collect dust and debris. All of this affects the continuity through the "mechanical" connection which directly affects the "electrical" connection.


crazyeyesreaper said:


> it came down at the time to AMD drivers and how they handled HDMI. Could be a similar situation here.


Very true. This is exactly why I suggested above in my first post to try a different computer.


----------



## Papahyooie (Jun 30, 2017)

Bill_Bright said:


> Just to clarify, I am not talking about what the package says (though that does indeed matter). I am saying many cables are simply cheaply made, with poor soldering techniques, poor quality control, and lousy insulation and shielding, poor pin alignment, etc. So not all cables are made equal, even if the label says they conform to the same standards. And I am saying cables can be abused and damaged.
> Oh but they can is my point. This is especially true as the cable length increases. I am not suggesting the picture will turn fuzzy or the colors will fade (because digital is digital). But stability issues, missing information, and control information can be affected with a degraded signal.
> Analog has nothing to do with it. It is all about the contact materials (metal or metal alloys used), and how they were handled. How they are handled is important. Skin oils, for example, is corrosive and can promote corrosion on aluminum, copper, tin and more. And skin oils are sticky so it can collect dust and debris. All of this affects the continuity through the "mechanical" connection which directly affects the "electrical" connection.
> 
> Very true. This is exactly why I suggested above in my first post to try a different computer.



You're absolutely right on all points. You really are the master of the minutia.


----------



## Bill_Bright (Jul 1, 2017)

Papahyooie said:


> You really are the master of the minutia.


I think when discussing technical details of high-tech technologies in a technical discussion/debate (such as in technical forums), it is important for everyone to be on the same page when it comes to the finer details to avoid any misunderstanding. It may be seen as a being anal, but too often, I've seen great plans come crashing down over miscommunication of such minutia.

A classic example, $125 million Mars Probe Lost Due to Simple Math Error: Metric vs inches and pounds.

So it really is about "_attention to details_".

For the record, I like my beer _teeth cracking_ cold. And that's a highly technical term!


----------



## EarthDog (Jul 1, 2017)

This place isnt technical. Its a playground full of wannabies.


----------



## Vayra86 (Jul 1, 2017)

EarthDog said:


> This place isnt technical. Its a playground full of wannabies.



Thanks for setting us right


----------



## EarthDog (Jul 1, 2017)

Lol, im in the wannabe group too!


----------



## Bill_Bright (Jul 1, 2017)

EarthDog said:


> This place isnt technical. Its a playground full of wannabies.


lol Well, others do come here for "technical" advice. While some "wannabes" may think it a playground and social gathering place to joke around, others are here to offer sincere technical help. For the former group, I would suggest The Lounge.


----------



## Aquinus (Jul 1, 2017)

Couldn't this be caused by chroma subsampling? Maybe DP is running 4:4:4 and HDMI isn't for some reason or another?


----------



## Bill_Bright (Jul 1, 2017)

Aquinus said:


> Couldn't this be caused by chroma subsampling?


It shouldn't as long as the resolution is supported by both interfaces.


----------



## johnspack (Jul 2, 2017)

Actually I was using rgb on dp,  just switched to 4:4:4.  Still looks as good.  On hdmi it looked like crap.  Still waiting for a doctors's appointment for my eyes.  It now takes over a month to see a family doctor in Canada.
Gotta love that free medical care,  1st in the world.....


----------

